
Virtualizing React's Virtual DOM - tiago_simoes
https://medium.com/outsystems-engineering/virtualizing-the-virtual-dom-pushing-react-further-d76a16e5f209#.bh3gwyfw1
======
niftich
Instead of precisely calculating which items are inside the viewport, couldn't
you guesstimate it and start discarding items that are too far back in the
list?

